# Ice Age 2....



## user2 (Apr 8, 2006)

I'm gonna see it tonight!

I soo hope it's good!


----------



## Shawna (Apr 9, 2006)

I took Graham to see it Friday and he cried when it was over because he wanted to stay and watch it again.  I had to bribe him with ice cream to get him out of the theatre   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   I think it's even better than the first one.


----------



## tinagrzela (Apr 9, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shawna* 
_I took Graham to see it Friday and he cried when it was over because he wanted to stay and watch it again.  I had to bribe him with ice cream to get him out of the theatre   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   I think it's even better than the first one._

 
I went to see it with my husband and my niece last weekend, and it was so good!! I almost cried at the end too!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Not because it's sad, but because I didn't want it to end. It was great! I love both movies, but I think I like this one better!


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 9, 2006)

damn my boyfriend getting off of work at 10:30... what good is it to live in austin if all the last shows on a sunday night are exactly at 10:30 =(


----------



## rcastel10 (Apr 11, 2006)

I really liked it!! My fiance and I went to go see it yesterday. Those little possums are so funny!


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 11, 2006)

eeep I went last night (my boyfriend got off at 10pm) and it was really cute... especially for a sequel.. but I still like the first one more


----------



## user3 (Apr 11, 2006)

I got to see this at a Drive-in and it was ok. I liked the first one better. It was still really cute and of course it made me laugh.


----------



## luminious (Apr 11, 2006)

i dont watch cartoon movies.


----------



## CaliKris (Apr 12, 2006)

My son saw it with his grandpa, but he (my 9yr. old) told me he would take me out on a date to see it later on, cause he is too busy this week. What the heck is with that!!! LoL


----------



## CaliKris (Apr 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *luminious* 
_i dont watch cartoon movies._

 
Ah bummer, you're missing out. IMO some of the best movies are cartoon movies!


----------

